
Snapchat has changed Venice, Los Angeles, and it isn't changing back - blondie9x
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-snapchat-santa-monica-20170111-story.html
======
dvcc
I'm always amazed at the employee counts for Twitter, Snapchat, etc. 1,500
people just seems astounding for a chat application; understandably, there
will be other departments than engineering, but I'm still left amazed.

------
jgacook
Read: a successful business in a high-paying industry in the middle of a
bubble raises rent prices in the area around it...you could have written this
story about San Francisco, New York, etc.

------
vdnkh
*Venice Beach

~~~
messick
Only tourists this area "Venice Beach".

~~~
wl
For the rest of the world, Venice without further qualification means a place
in Italy. Some additional context would have been nice.

~~~
my_username_is_
Exactly, it wasn't until I got to the 7th paragraph--which mentioned Santa
Monica--that I realized that the article was in the LA Times and was not
talking about Italy. I'll admit I was confused by a Rastafarian storefront
owner being interviewed, but I've never been to Italy so for as much as I know
it may be plausible...

------
sperm
“[Snapchat has] to find that balance without killing the soul of Venice,”

They definitely have killed it, and not coz of real estate. Glance anywhere
and you'll find pursed lips, cocked heads, eyes wide, trying to capture the
perfect moment... on camera. Each person the star of their own social media
fantasyland.

------
Grue3
When the fad passes, it will.

------
sean_patel
> The enormous popularity of the self-destructing-message app Snapchat has
> helped its developer, Snap Inc., grow to more than 1,500 employees.

Ok, even at a conservative average salary of $70,000 / employee, it works out
to $ 105 Million in salary / pay alone (per year), for these 1,500. That's not
counting cost of office space, travel, marketing expenses etc.

So, my question. What is SnapChat's business model? How do they make money???

